# Illinois Homebirth Safety Act Bill



## NaturalBirthGoddes (Oct 4, 2010)

If you live in Illinois, the Illinois House is supposed to vote on this bill in about 10 days. To read the bill, please go here: Homebirth Safety Act Bill 3712 House Amendment 001

Please find your local representative (from the link below) and call/email/write to them and encourage them to vote for this bill.
http://www.elections.il.gov/District...ByAddress.aspx

This bill will help CPMs and DEMs in IL practice legally, improving the care of homebirth moms and legalizing the process so families are not "harassed" by DCFS when there is a homebirth.

Please do whatever you can to get this bill passed!

Thank you!


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Any updates? Did the bill go through?


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I just heard from the Big Push today....it's still teetering. Good luck, Illinois!!! God knows, if you can, ANYBODY CAN! :


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Any update on this?


----------

